# Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

Pressemeldung








http://www.regierung-mv.de/Landesre...26226&processor=processor.sa.pressemitteilung

*Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig​*
Aus Sicherheitsgründen kann das Angeln von der Nordwestseite des alten Rügendamms in Richtung Rügenbrücke zumindest in diesem Jahr nicht mehr geduldet werden. Im Laufe dieser Woche werden deshalb dort Angelverbotsschilder aufgestellt. Dies ist bis zur Errichtung einer baulichen Schutzvorrichtung erforderlich, um Verkehrsteilnehmer auf der parallel verlaufenden Rügenbrücke vor zu schwungvoll ausgeworfenen Angelhaken und -gewichten zu schützen.

Bereits seit 2010 werden Angler mit Hinweisen auf Schildern am Rügendamm sowie mit Informationsblättern zur Angelkarte darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass sie beim Auswerfen der Angeln Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht gefährden dürfen und die benachbarte neue Rügenbrücke berücksichtigen müssen. 

„Der überwiegende Teil der Angelfreunde hält sich daran. Aber es gibt leider immer wieder schwarze Schafe, die dies nicht tun“, 
sagt Ralf Sendrowski, Leiter des Straßenbauamts Stralsund. 

Das führt dazu, dass die Mitarbeiter der zuständigen Straßenmeisterei bei den regelmäßigen Streckenkontrollen Angelhaken und Bleigewichte von der neuen Brücke sammeln. Nachdem nun ein Autofahrer moniert, sein Wagen sei von solch‘ einem Angelgewicht beschädigt worden, haben sich Landwirtschafts- und Verkehrsministerium gemeinschaftlich zu einem vorübergehenden Angelverbot auf der Nordwestseite des Damms entschlossen.

„Grundsätzlich ist das Angeln auf dem alten Rügendamm eine Sondernutzung, für die eine extra Erlaubnis beantragt werden muss. Bislang haben wir das Angeln auf dem Rügendamm jedoch auch ohne solche Extraerlaubnisse geduldet in dem Wissen, dass der Strelasund darunter ein hervorragendes Angelrevier und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern auch ein Land der Angler und Angelurlauber ist. Wenn aber das Verhalten einzelner Angler dazu führt, dass die Verkehrssicherheit gefährdet wird, sind wir gezwungen, Schutzmaßnahmen für die Rad-, Motorrad- und Autofahrer zu ergreifen“, 
begründet Verkehrsminister Christian Pegel die Entscheidung.

„Als passionierter Angler weiß ich, dass es keine Freude macht, auf ein beliebtes Angelrevier zu verzichten – wenn auch nur vorübergehend. Auch ist es bedauerlich, dass viele ausbaden müssen, was wenige verzapfen. Ich muss aber auch ganz klar sagen: Die Sicherheit der Verkehrsteilnehmer auf der Rügenbrücke hat Vorrang. Ich bitte daher um Verständnis, dass das Land entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen muss, um die offenbar vorhandene Gefahrenlage zu beseitigen“, 
sagt der Minister für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt, Dr. Till Backhaus.  

Beide Ministerien hatten sich 2010 darauf geeinigt, das Angeln auf dem Damm in der Herings- und Hornfischsaison vom 15. März bis 15. Juni jedes Jahres als eine Sondernutzung zu dulden. Ihre gemeinschaftlich verfassten Hinweise an die Angler enden stets mit der Warnung: 
„Soweit eine Gefährdung des Verkehrs nicht verhindert werden kann, muss das Angeln vom Rügendamm zukünftig verboten werden.“ 
Dass dies nun zumindest vorübergehend in die Tat umgesetzt werden muss, bedauern Till Backhaus und Christian Pegel vor allem für all jene Angler, die sich an die Regeln halten.

Auf der Suche nach einer alternativen Lösung haben sich beide Häuser auf die Konstruktion einer Schutzvorrichtung auf der Nordwestseite verständigt. Diese soll die Angler am weiten Ausholen mit ihrer Angel hindern. 
„Diese Konstruktion muss geplant und beschafft werden, was sich nicht von heute auf morgen realisieren lässt. Sobald sie angebracht ist, werden wir das Angelverbot wieder aufheben“, kündigen die Minister gemeinschaftlich an. 

Beim Landesanglerverband (LAV) Mecklenburg-Vorpommern trifft die Entscheidung auf Verständnis. 

„Wir setzen uns seit Jahren in Verhandlungen und Gesprächen vor Ort für den Erhalt dieses einzigartigen Angelerlebnisses ein. Aber da es leider immer wieder zu Zwischenfällen kommt, ausgelöst von einigen wenigen Anglern, ist diese vorübergehende Einschränkung für uns ganz klar nicht abzuwenden“, 
sagt LAV-Präsident Prof. Karl-Heinz Brillowski und fügt hinzu: „Es ist sehr bedauerlich, dass nun die Petrijünger, die sich an die Regeln halten – und das ist die große Mehrheit – für das Fehlverhalten einiger weniger die Konsequenzen mittragen müssen. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und Respekt sind wichtig für die Mitglieder unseres Verbands und alle Angeltouristen im schönen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.“


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig[*

Ich bin ja nun eher bekannt dafür, wenn ich "Angelverbot" höre, _gleich erst mal vorsorglich "Amok zu laufen" ;-))_

*In diesem Fall aber will ich mal loben:*
Nicht nur die zeitliche Befristung, sondern dass auch eine Lösung gesucht wird.

Um es klar zu sagen:
*Das Angler aus Fischgeilheit den Straßenverkehr gefährden, das geht gar nicht!*

Dass die Ministerien hier eine Lösung gefunden haben, über eine Schutzvorrichtung auf der Nordwestseite, welche die Angler am weiten Ausholen mit ihrer Angel hindern soll, statt wie sonst viel zu oft üblich einfach das Angeln da komplett und für immer zu verbieten, *das lobe ich ausdrücklich!!!*

*Es geht also, wenn Ministerien wollen, dass abseits absoluter Verbote auch Lösungen gefunden werden!!*


----------



## Kami One (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Das kann man wirklich nur loben, vorausgesetzt die Umsetzung geht nicht im Verwaltungsnirvana unter oder scheitert später an haushaltsrechtlichen Vorgaben. Das Glück für die Angler dort ist, dass der Umweltminister auch passionierter Angler ist. Sonst hätte das auch ganz anders ausgehen können. 
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn  diese Situation wieder durch die Tofuterroristen genutzt wird um Angelverbote durchzusetzen. Gut das die Meck-Pomm Landtagswahl noch nicht lang her ist und die beteiligten Ministerien dieses Projekt hoffentlich erfolgreich beenden können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Dass ich mal ein Verbot "lobe"....

Vielleicht bin ich krank?

muss erst mal ein Bier  holen gehen ;-))


----------



## Hering 58 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass ich mal ein Verbot "lobe"....
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich krank?
> 
> muss erst mal ein Bier  holen gehen ;-))



Mittags schön Bier? #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

gegen die Krankheit "Verbote loben"..
;-))


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Tja was hier an dem Verbot jetzt anders zu bewerten ist als bei zum Beispiel dem Backlimit verstehe ich nicht....

 Der Damm ist dicht, bis die Schutzanlage errichtet ist-keine Zeitangabe.

 Das Baglimit wird eingerichtet zum Schutz des Dorsches-wann ist dieser nicht mehr zu schützen?Genau keine Zeitangabe....

 Einfach wieder peinlich, aufgrund einiger weniger müssen alle leiden.
 Wer etwas drauf achtet, schafft es nicht den Damm zu bewerfen-da siegt einfach und alleine mal wieder die Blödheit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Das Baglimit ist nicht zum Schutz der Dorsche, sondern der EU-Fischerei und hat hier im Thema nix zu suchen.

Hier sind zudem Menschen gefährdet, was einfach gar nicht geht.


----------



## Keyless (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

@50-Jäger,
 fahr mal mit dem Fahrrad über die Ziegelgrabenbrücke, hier als alter Rügendamm bezeichnet, während der Heringszeit-viel Spass.Von anpampen bis hin zu Androhung von Schlägen alles dabei.
 Und dies war schon vor 10-Jahren so, als ich noch in Stralsund wohnte und öfter mal nach Rügen mit dem Rad gefahren bin, da gabs die neue Brücke noch nicht.Auch da war Angeln eigentlich nur Geduldet, der Hinweis darauf und das wenn es so weiter geht Angler mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen haben lies jedesmal die Situation eskalieren.
 Jetzt haben wir ja ein Resultat-hat zwar lange gedauert, aber es war absehbar. Bitte bei den völlig rücksichtlosen Heringsjägern bedanken, und nein ich scheere nicht alle über einen Kamm.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. April 2017)

*Ab Donnerstag Angelverbot auf dem Rügendamm*

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Stralsund/Ab-Donnerstag-Angelverbot-auf-dem-Ruegendamm


----------



## Wegberger (12. April 2017)

*AW: Ab Donnerstag Angelverbot auf dem Rügendamm*

Hallo,

wir haben doch im "Müritz-Thread" gelernt, dass im Osten soviele Spot`s vorhanden sind - dass sogar Verbote für ganzer Regionen nicht stören.

Seitdem kann ich diesen Meldungen aus den östlichen Bundesländern keine Wichtigkeit mehr abgewinnen.#c


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. April 2017)

*AW: Ab Donnerstag Angelverbot auf dem Rügendamm*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben doch* im "Müritz-Thread" gelernt*, dass im Osten soviele Spot`s vorhanden sind - *dass sogar Verbote für ganzer Regionen nicht stören*.
> 
> Seitdem kann ich diesen Meldungen aus den östlichen Bundesländern keine Wichtigkeit mehr abgewinnen.#c



Eine glatte Lüge....
 Dort werden Bereiche gesperrt, die eh schon nur mit Sonderregelung zugänglich waren, mal kein Schwachsinn erzählen...die Bereiche die auf der Müritz betroffen sind, durften noch nie beangelt werden, seit dem es dort den Nationalpark gibt...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*



Keyless schrieb:


> @50-Jäger,
> fahr mal mit dem Fahrrad über die Ziegelgrabenbrücke, hier als alter Rügendamm bezeichnet, während der Heringszeit-viel Spass.Von anpampen bis hin zu Androhung von Schlägen alles dabei.
> Und dies war schon vor 10-Jahren so, als ich noch in Stralsund wohnte und öfter mal nach Rügen mit dem Rad gefahren bin, da gabs die neue Brücke noch nicht.Auch da war Angeln eigentlich nur Geduldet, der Hinweis darauf und das wenn es so weiter geht Angler mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen haben lies jedesmal die Situation eskalieren.
> Jetzt haben wir ja ein Resultat-hat zwar lange gedauert, aber es war absehbar. Bitte bei den völlig rücksichtlosen Heringsjägern bedanken, und nein ich scheere nicht alle über einen Kamm.
> Gruss Ulf




 Ich weiß wie es da zu geht, habe selbst oft genug dort oben gestanden, deswegen weiß ich, wer drauf achtet, kann ohne Probleme dort angeln-die Blödheit einiger weniger führt wieder zu einem Verbot, was Thomas hier dann auch noch bequatscht, obwohl es genauso ohne absehbares Ende ist wie sein so gern besprochenes Baglimit- so Schizophren kann man eben bei gleichen Themen sein.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Evtl. liegt es auch der Blödheit der Autofahrer?

Bin für ein Autofahrverbot!


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

ich bin für ein angelverbot für schafe, insbesondere *schwarze *


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Evtl. liegt es auch der Blödheit der Autofahrer?
> 
> Bin für ein Autofahrverbot!



Leider nein, Problem ist das manche bei dem "2m" breiten Weg wo man steht und angelt ihre 3m Rute nach hinten zum Werfen rüber schwingen, als gäbe es kein Morgen...
War selbst dabei, als PKWs getroffen wurden auf dem alten Rügendamm beim ausholen, möchte nicht wissen wie es knallt, wenn das Teil auf dem neuen Rügendamm im PKW einschlägt.


----------



## Blackmolly (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Hallo alle zusammen,

auch ich kann das Verbot nachvollziehen. Auf der Brücke ist schon manchmal ein ganz schönes Hauen und Stechen. Trotzdem trifft uns das Verbot ziemlich hart. Wir kommen extra über Ostern aus dem Erzgebirge, um Hering zu angeln. Und nach allem, was der Wetterbericht so vorhersagt, wird es mit dem Boot wohl auch nichts. Da sehen wir jetzt ganz schön alt aus. :c


----------



## Jose (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

seufzt wohl so manche gattin: angeln behindert den verkehr :m


----------



## Keyless (13. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Ich Glaube ja, das sich das mit dem Angeln dort erledigt hat.
 Mec-Pom wird ganz sicher kein Geld(woher auch) ausgeben damit ein paar Heringsangler dort ihrem Hobby frönen können, zumal ohnehin ja nur Jahrelang Geduldet.Das bestehende Verbot wird einfach durchgesetzt/angewendet-kostet das Land nichts, fertig.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Nuesse (13. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*



Keyless schrieb:


> Ich Glaube ja, das sich das mit dem Angeln dort erledigt hat.
> Mec-Pom wird ganz sicher kein Geld(woher auch) ausgeben damit ein paar Heringsangler dort ihrem Hobby frönen können, zumal ohnehin ja nur Jahrelang Geduldet.Das bestehende Verbot wird einfach durchgesetzt/angewendet-kostet das Land nichts, fertig.
> Gruss Ulf


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326799

Die wollen eine Schutzvorrichtung basteln und dann die Angellei wieder erlauben .


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*



Nuesse schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326799
> 
> Die wollen eine Schutzvorrichtung basteln und dann die Angellei wieder erlauben .



Was willst du uns damit nun sagen?
 Keyless schreibt doch, Geld wird wahrscheinlich nicht in die Hand genommen....somit Sperrung für immer...


----------



## Nuesse (13. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Im Eingangspost steht doch das die Herren nach einer Lösung suchen und sobald diese installiert ist ,wird das Angelverbot aufgehoben .


----------



## boot (13. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Ich finde das Verbot okay, es kann nicht sein das andere Menschen in Gefahr gebracht werden nur weil irgend welche Spinner ihr Hirn beim angeln nicht einschalten.


----------



## Keyless (14. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

@Nuesse,
glaubst du wirklich, dass die Geld in die Hand nehmen um ein paar Anglern das weitere Angeln zu ermöglichen?Das Problem mit den Radfahrern/Fussgängern bleibt ja immer noch bestehen-der Weg ist knapp zwei Meter breit. In dem Zusammenhang auch schön das nur Explizit auf die Autofahrer eingegangen wird-Autos wurden dort auch schon zu DDR Zeiten beschädigt-also nichts wirklich Neues.Offensichtlich wurde jetzt mal das heilige Blech von Jemandem beschädigt, der die richtigen/wichtigen Leute kennt.
Gruss Ulf


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*



boot schrieb:


> *Ich finde das Verbot okay*, es kann nicht sein das andere Menschen in Gefahr gebracht werden nur weil irgend welche Spinner ihr Hirn beim angeln nicht einschalten.


*
finde ich nicht*,
so läuft es fast überall, einige wenige bringen uns um unsere angeplätze, sei es weil sie ihren mitgebrachten mist vorort liegenlassen, 
boote mit ihrem lametta garnieren oder wie auf dem rügenbridge weitwurfexperten maß nehmen. 
solchen "anglern" auf die frxxxe hau.., bis sie sich ein anderes hobby suchen
wenn erstmal verbote ausgesprochen werden, werden diese in den seltesten fällen wieder aufgehoben.


----------



## Keyless (14. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Naja, im Grunde genommen ist es ja nur ein Verbot das jetzt gehandhabt wird,Verboten war da das Angeln schon seit Jahren.
 Und ja ist wie immer ein paar Idioten und schon ists vorbei mit der Duldung.
 Finde ich auch nicht schön, aber ich sehe da auch Langfristig eine Sperre/Angelverbot.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Da beide Ministerien sagen, es soll nur befristet sein, bis technische Lösung steht, liegts an Einwohnern (>Wähler) bzw. Verbänden in MeckPomm, das im Auge zu behalten und entsprechend zu fordern, wenn nix passiert und das bleiben sollte..

Wers trotz öffentlichem Versprechen schluckt, wenns Verbot bestehen bleibt, will da auch nicht wirklich angeln..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*



Keyless schrieb:


> Naja, im Grunde genommen ist es ja nur ein Verbot das jetzt gehandhabt wird,Verboten war da das Angeln schon seit Jahren.
> Und ja ist wie immer ein paar Idioten und schon ists vorbei mit der Duldung.
> Finde ich auch nicht schön, aber ich sehe da auch Langfristig eine Sperre/Angelverbot.
> Gruss Ulf




Ein Vorteil hat es, es werden mehr Leute die ne Mitfahrgelegenheit auf einem Boot suchen, werde ich wohl in der nächsten Saison wenn die Sperrung nicht aufgehoben ist mir mal ne Woche Urlaub dort oben bezahlen lassen|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Das ist "schwäbisches" Denken:
Wenn man Geld verdienen kann......................

Biste mal ausgewandert?


----------



## Keyless (14. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

@Thomas,
 dein Wort in Gottes Gehör,sobald es um Geld geht sieht die Geschichte schon anders aus.Versprechen und Erzählen kann man viel(wie war das noch mal mit Ministerien/Politiker vor und nach der Wahl?).
 Würde mich ,als Angler, auch freuen so das wirklich umgesetzt wird, bin da aber eher skeptisch.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Keyless (14. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

@Salziges Silber,
 hab ich damals alles durch mit den"Anglern" gab Aua und er ruft die Polizei#h.Die wachsen einfach so nach-da hilft nichts,was in der Kindheit an Erziehung versaut wurde wirst du auch mit Aua nicht mehr richten|supergri.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## thanatos (15. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*



boot schrieb:


> Ich finde das Verbot okay, es kann nicht sein das andere Menschen in Gefahr gebracht werden nur weil irgend welche Spinner ihr Hirn beim angeln nicht einschalten.



#6 richtig wer nicht hören will muß fühlen 
      oder will man erst warten bis in der Zeitung steht 
 Autofahrer von gierigem Heringsangler mit Blei erschossen ;+
 Auch die "Mittangler" sind Schuld kann man solchem Fehlverhalten nicht Einhalt gebieten #c oder ticken die alle gleich


----------



## Keyless (15. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Ja jetzt müssen alle darunter leiden, dass sich einige wie ne offene Hose betragen haben-so ist es halt-die Verursacher verstehen es nicht mal, ICH hab nie was gemacht und jetzt verbieten die mir das Angeln-Arschlöcher!
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Leute ,klickt den Link auf der ersten Seite an.... und wer lesen kann sollte es auch verstehen was dort geschrieben steht. Die letzten zwei Abschnitte des Artikel's sollten wohl verständlich sein. 
 ......vorübergehende Einschränkung..... wollen wir mal hoffen


----------



## Keyless (15. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Ja dann hoff mal, und alle Daumen drücken.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Wegberger (15. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Hallo,

habe gerade gelesen das M-V 2000km Küstenlinie hat..... was regt ihr euch wegen diesen dusseligen Damm/Brücke auf.

Abschreiben und jut ist es oder stellt euch vor das gehört zur Müritz.... dann wäre das gelebter Naturschutz mit Schutz der Allgemeinheit.#6


----------



## Andal (15. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Ganz einfach... Angeln auf diesem Damm einfach nur noch mit der Stippe. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

CDU/FDP-Fraktion in Stralsund gegen weitere Angeleinschränkungen :
https://www.facebook.com/CDU.FDP.HS...671688198811/1576669762365658/?type=3&theater


----------



## UMueller (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Das einfachste wäre es doch gewesen Überkopfwürfe zu verbieten. Dann wäre kein Angelverbot nötig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler gefährden Verkehr auf Rügenbrücke – Angelverbot nötig*

Da kennen wir uns aber zu gut, als zu glauben, das ein solche Verbot was genützt hätte, wenn der Heringe draussen beisst, oder?

Nur bei kompletter Videoüberwachung oder mit Aufsicht, welche die ganze Zeit anwesend wäre. wäre sowas nur ansatzweise durchsetzbar.

Merke:
Verbote ohne Durchsetzungsmöglichkeiten nützen gor nix.


----------

